# The Glory



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

imagine for a second, you recover from DP.

would that not be the most glorious accomplishment imaginable? Would it not be worth every single moment of horror you've had to endure?

Here's to never giving up!


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

It would totally be worth the hell of DP!!!! That's definitely my main motivation and I'd feel totally confidant that I could handle anything life has to throw at me after I've gotten through DP. DP has taught me soooooo much about myself and allowed me to stay more in the present and stop worrying about stupid little things that used to make me anxious and depressed. Fear would not be a part of my life ever again. I'd be invincible. Good post!


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's my sense as well, that nothing could ever phase me again if I were able to get through this. In a way it would be the ultimate life-affirming experience.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Best post I've ever read.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, totally. I would be by far the happiest guy on Earth. I would walk on the street singing fucking "Walking on Sunshine" not giving a shit of what people think about me. I'd recover all the lost time. It would be the greatest thing EVER.

In fact, all this ordeal would have been actually a very useful experience, not only because it would've toughen me up but also because it would've made me realize how good life is and how I used to take it for granted.


----------



## Denise.Love :) (Jul 1, 2011)

Indeed, that would be THE DAY!

I used to daydream about further ambitions, not knowing that the life I was dreaming of was the life I already had - real and beautiful and worth living, worth feeling. Somehow, DP helped unveil that.

Once DP dissipates though... get ready, world! There is an army of creative, intelligent DP overcomers who are now wiser, unafraid, and ready to tackle on greatness... ready to LIVE!

It's going to be worth it... plus, it already is just by meeting all the AWESOME people on the forum. Unrivaled awesomeness seems to be the prerequisite for dp.. lol


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

For a while I imagine we'd all be grateful for normality but we'd soon get back into the swing of things.









Good luck everyone.


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

For sure, I totally back this.

I had a moment of clarity yesterday where I could see the future and me being happy in it without this DP/DR.

The main thing this whole experience has taught me is to enjoy life, appreciate the things and people around you and the oppertunities that arise, it is important to dream big as anything is possible but ensure you have fun while doing anything.

Improve your knowledge, fitness levels, relationships because you really only get one shot at this life game. Theres a lot I wouldnt have known without dp/dr and I feel an inner calm, almost like I have one up on most for understanding what I now do because this dp/dr has allowed me the time to think about whats important.

Im looking forward to this lifting and sincerely hope it does for everyone here and we can all be the people we want to be. As long as I come out of it, I wouldnt see dpdr as the enemy, as long as I come out the other side it will have been the hardest, most terryfing time of my life but also the most enlightening.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

but is going to happen... thats the big question (sorry to put a downer on things)


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Ive had dp/dr before and recovered: Im was jumping up and down with joy


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

Phoenixdown was your DP induced by drugs?


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

I have always felt this way about the day, the day I'd be free. Life will be a piece of cake compared to what I've been through. The normal problems of life are a joke. The stress I've been through, the delusions I had, the hallucinations, the ANXIETY, the FEAR... nothing will ever again defeat me, in fact I have never been defeated, I just have lost many battles with delusions, but that doesn't matter if I win the war with DP. Personally i think I'm closer than ever to a full recovery.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

I wonder if pheniox recovered he hasnt been on in a while.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

It will be the greatest feeling in the world, I will be untouchable. I will be doing a million things at once without even taking a breathe. The happiness and joy inside my heart will probably kill me because it will be so intense. I will feel the earth beneathe me as I take in every sensation, every feeling as my chest explodes. 
Sometimes I feel like its at my fingertips, but yet it's a trillion miles away.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't care how long I have it, the knowledge alone that I won't die with it would be enough for me.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

Timer said:


> For sure, I totally back this.
> 
> I had a moment of clarity yesterday where I could see the future and me being happy in it without this DP/DR.
> 
> ...


It's like you learn life's greatest lesson but its so bittersweet.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

how long have you had it speechless?


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

I kinda' agree with Chris P Bacon. When we get cured( if ), we will just go on with life like nothing ever happened, but personally I think I will be lifted up, whenever I'll be brought down by of life's problems and read the things I wrote while in this mental horror. This the best topic ever.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

to come out of a DP state would be the best feeling in the world and the one that we wait for each day........x


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

DP boy said:


> how long have you had it speechless?


Since 2008.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

For the last 2,5 years I became quite obsessed about getting cured. I can't wait for this to be over. It will be worth everything. I hope I reach it, but that's all up to me, I have to reach it.


----------



## jijo (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh how I long for that glorious day.


----------



## Stranger2myself (Oct 21, 2012)

I think, yes it would be a great feeling. But at the end of the day we're just returning to ourselves. Our brains are focused on the external world once more. And we learn to appreciate what we take for granted.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

My DP isn't half of what it was a couple years ago when I joined this site. I suppose if I just 'snapped out of it' overnight, then yeah, I would be extremely excited and awestruck.

Hasn't been that way though; it has been gradual. And most of the time when I try to think back at how horrible I felt; I just think 'what the hell was that all about? .. could of been doing something productive.. kind of embarrassing actually...'

This isn't to downplay how serious this can feel.. No. rather, there is a disconnect with the memory of the experience after you are not in that state of mind anymore. Kind of like being drunk really..


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Nothing will ever again stop me... Once I get out of here, I'll be unstoppable.


----------



## andreidp (Sep 28, 2012)

Watch out world, here I come


----------

